# Focus Stacking etc. with the 5Dmk4



## bjd (Sep 28, 2016)

HI, I have been using DSLR Controller fairly successfully with my 5Dmk3, for remote shooting and to do focus stacking. Although some features of DSLR Controller seem to work, up till now I could not
correctly take a single photo with my 5Dmk4 and have it stored on the Camera, I have contacted the author to see if 
an update is planned to DSLR controller.

Does anyone currently have an automatic solution for Focus Stacking for the 5Dmk4?

BTW. I did some manual stacks, just by moving focus in Camera Connect and then taking a shot, 
then repeating that. It works. But automatic, also with exposure bracketing etc. would be very
welcome.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2016)

I have been looking at similar myself, and Helicon Remote seems to be the front runner
You define a computer screen the nearest and further points and tell it how many shots you want in between and away it goes.

It also seems to do exposure bracketing as well

http://www.heliconsoft.com/heliconsoft-products/helicon-remote/


----------



## chauncey (Sep 28, 2016)

Can we assume that you've tried Canon Utility Software?


----------



## bjd (Sep 28, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Can we assume that you've tried Canon Utility Software?


Yes, but as I said I did it all manually, I never saw a way to do it automatically in EOS Utility. 
Plus, stacking and exposure bracketing at the same time? Can't see that either.
EOS Utility can move the focus for me, but nothing else as far as I can see.
CHeers Brian


----------



## chauncey (Sep 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=using+canon+utility+software


----------



## bjd (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I have been looking at similar myself, and Helicon Remote seems to be the front runner
> You define a computer screen the nearest and further points and tell it how many shots you want in between and away it goes.
> 
> It also seems to do exposure bracketing as well
> ...


That is exactly what DSLR Controller can do.
Cheers Brian


----------



## JohnLofy (Sep 29, 2016)

With all of the discussion about focus stacking software, can someone comment on the pros and cons vs. a macro rail? (Which i have been recently considering purchasing/making)

Thx


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

bjd said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at similar myself, and Helicon Remote seems to be the front runner
> ...



You will see that Heilcon focus does it automatically. Which from what I can see was the question in your original post. So now you have me confused what it is you want to do.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Mike. 
I think the issue is that the 5DIV is currently not supported by DSLR Controller due to some changes in hardware / firmware, DSLR Controller can do all the required functions, and more, on a 5DIII. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 29, 2016)

That makes sense. 
If Canon have not yet updated their software yet I would be very surprised if anyone else has had the accessibility to code to do the same.


----------



## bjd (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> That makes sense.
> If Canon have not yet updated their software yet I would be very surprised if anyone else has had the accessibility to code to do the same.


AFAIK the communication between Camera and android is reverse engineered on DSLR Controller.
I would be surprised to hear that Canon gives the developer any information at all.
The Dev. did get back to me in the meantime that he is working on getting DSLR Controller to play 
nicely with the 5DIV.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Sep 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike.
> I think the issue is that the 5DIV is currently not supported by DSLR Controller due to some changes in hardware / firmware, DSLR Controller can do all the required functions, and more, on a 5DIII.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Define nearest point, define farthest point, say how many shots I want, or how many steps it should take, and let the Software get on with it. That is what DSLR controller can do already, for example with the 5DIII (as Graham pointed out).
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Sep 29, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> That makes sense.
> If Canon have not yet updated their software yet I would be very surprised if anyone else has had the accessibility to code to do the same.


Canon has updated DPP and EOS Utility to support the 5DIV, but EOS utility cannot automatically take "stacked" shots like DSLR Controller can. I looked at the Web Page for Helicon Remote and the 5DIV was not yet mentioned as being supported.

I guess the solution will be DSLR Controller or Helicon Remote once they support the 5DIV.

Cheers Brian


----------

